# Sistema Blockschaltbild für Not-Aus Schaltung



## golo (3 März 2012)

Hallo

Ich muss ein Blockschaltbild für Sistema erstellen 
Es handelt sich um ein Not-Aus Schaltrelais Pnotz , der Einkanalig beschaltet ist.

Im Not-Aus Kreis sind 5 Türsicherheitsschalter , 1 Not-Aus und 2 Kontake von einem Sicherheitsrelais für eine 
Sicherheitslichtschranke vorhanden.

Das Not-Aus Relais schaltet mit einem Ausgang ein Schütz am was dann die Spannungsversorgung der Motoren abschaltet
Der zweite Ausgang schaltet die Versorgungsspannung der Ausgangangskarten der SPS ab.

Wie Könnte das Blogschaltbild für Sistema aussehen.

gruß

golo


----------



## Safety (3 März 2012)

Hallo,
ich denke Du hast noch ganz andere Probleme!


Hast Du die Sicherheitsfunktionen identifiziert und definiert und die Eigenschaften festgelegt. Hier muss man von dem Sensor ausgehend die Sicherheitsfunktion definieren. In Deinem Beispiel könnte das so aussehen.
Wenn die bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung geöffnet wird dann wird der Antriebsmotor 1 sicherheitsgerichtet abgeschaltet.
Bei geöffneter beweglicher trennender Schutzeinrichtung wird ein Wiederanlauf verhindert.
Die Abschaltung bleibt solange erhalten bis die bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung geschlossen ist und eine manuelle Rückstellfunktion ausgeführt wird.
Sensor= Verriegelungsschalter>Logik=PNOZ>Aktor=Schütz
Mit einer von Dir beschriebenen Struktur ist maximal ein PLc erreichbar.


Welchen erforderlichen Performancelevel brauchst Du für die verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen (Schutztüren)?
Welchen erforderlichen Performancelevel brauchst Du für die berührungslose wirkende Schutzeinrichtung (Lichtvorhang)?
Welche Aktoren (Schütze, Ventile, FU usw.) sind in Deinen Sicherheitsfunktionen.
 
Also definiere erst mal die SF und schreibe es hier dann können wir Dir weiter helfen.


----------



## Tommi (3 März 2012)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

Hast Du schon mal mit Sistema gearbeitet?
Kennst Du den BGIA-Report 2/2008 zum Thema?
In wie weit kennst Du die DIN EN ISO 13849-1?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## golo (3 März 2012)

hallo

also wir haben bei der maschine für not aus einen PLc festgelegt und für die LS einen PLb

die maschine ist ein kartonauffalter.

der Antrieb der maschine wird durch ein normales Leistungsschütz über das not-aus relais spannungsfrei geschaltet
und über einen zweiten kontakt des not-aus relais wird die spannungsversorgung der Ausgänge der sps weggeschaltet.


----------



## Safety (3 März 2012)

Hallo,
zufällig habe ich öfter mit Verpackungsmaschinen zu tun und da gibt es Typ C Normen, die mir bekannten Maschinen haben alle Gefährdungen im Breich PLd. 
Seht euch mal die DIN EN 415-7 an.

Ich werde später mal mehr dazu schreiben.


----------



## Safety (3 März 2012)

Hallo,
also die Art von Maschinen nennt man Vollautomatische Faltschachtelaufrichtmaschine in der Typ-C Norm 415-7 werden Gefährdungen aufgelistet die an solchen Maschinen entstehen können.
Wenn man die Maschine von der Produktionsrichtung ansieht, beginnt es an dem Faltschachtelzuschnittmagazin, hier hat man das Problem wenn keine Faltschachteln eingelegt sind das man einen mehr oder weniger großen Eingriffsbereich hat. Die Norm macht hier den Vorschlag die Faltschachteln die im Magazin liegen als trennende Schutzeinrichtung zu sehen und diese dann mit einem Verriegelungsschalter abzufragen, die Norm schreibt auch das mindestens noch 5 Wellpappenzuschnitte oder 10 Pappezuschnitte in den Magazin liegen müssen und das diese mit einem Schalter oder einer BWS abgefragt werden müssen und dies mit mindestens Kategorie 1. Diese Anforderung sind aber Mindestanforderungen und man kommt hier schon oft auf PLd.
Weitere Fehler die ich oft sehe sind mangelhafte Absicherung der Austragevorrichtungen und Produktzuführung da es sich hier oft um mittlere bis größere Öffnungen handelt sind entweder entsprechende Tunnel oder BWS mit Muting nötig, hier gibt die Norm auch genau vorgaben die sehr hilfreich sind.
Zurück zu Deiner Maschine, Du musst um mit Sistema beginnen zu können, die Sicherheitsfunktionen definieren. Was soll passieren wenn die Schutztür geöffnet wird, dann sehe Dir die darin enthaltenen Bauteile an und daraus erstellt man das sicherheitsgerichtete Blockdiagramm und dann gibt man dies in die Sistema ein.
Wie gesagt ich kenne sehr viele Verpackungsmaschinen und die von Dir beschriebenen haben einen höheren erforderlichen Performancelevel.
Wenn die Maschine dennoch die von Dir angegeben PLr haben und Du nur einen Antriebsmotor hast der z.B. eine Königswelle ist und die Gesamte Maschine antreibt dann könnte die SF so wie schon mal geschrieben so aussehen.
Also gehen wir mal von PLc aus, dann könntest Du diese SF mit einer Struktur von Kategorie 1 ausführen, jetzt musst Du Dir die Anforderungen der Kategorie 1 ansehen.
Sensor (z.B. ein Bauart 2 Schalter)> Logik PNOZ> Aktor Schütz
Der Aufbau könnte Einkanalig sein und es werden Bewährte Bauteile gefordert.
Wie weit kennst Du Dich mit Funktionaler Sicherheit und Maschinensicherheit aus.


----------



## golo (3 März 2012)

die maschine ist für kleine trays gebaut diese werden mit kleinen pneumatikzylindern gefaltet , der motor fördert die trays nur weiter
die kategorie wurde von der Sifa mit 2 beurteilt .
wir haben dann den plc für die not-aus kette gewählt.

die lichtschranke soll nur sehr leichte verletzungen absichern . plb


mein problem ist nicht die beurleilung des pl sondern wie ich die zwei sicherheitsrelais im blockschaltung aufbaue  (pnotz, sicherheitsrelais für die LS)

wie schon beschrieben not-aus kette mit 1xnotaus 5xtürsicherheitsschalter 2Xkontakte von dem sicherheitsrelais der LS


----------



## Safety (3 März 2012)

Hallo,
ihr habt nach EN 954-1 eine Kategorie 2 gewählt und dann baut Ihr das in Kategorie 1 PLc?
Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, die Türschalter liegen Einkanalig in Reihe mit den Not-Halt Tastern (kleine Anmerkung Not-Aus ist was anderes)?
Ihr habt also eine Risikobeurteilung durch geführt und festgestellt das es durch den Antriebsmotor und die Pneumatikzylinder Gefährdungen gibt. Den Antriebsmotor habt Ihr mit PLc eingestuft und wollt diesen dann mit einer Struktur von Kategorie 1 sicherheitsgerichtet abschalten. Also haben wir hier als Zentrale SF die Verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen (Schutztüren). Die SF beginnt am Sensor, hier der Türschalter und dieser liegt dann in Reihe mit den Not-Halt Tastern und Verriegelungsschaltern, hier ist wichtig auch die Leitungen müssen betrachtet werden. Also man betrachtet nur den einen Schalter der geht auf das PNOZ und dieses schaltet nun den Schütz und genau so wird dies auch betrachtet da das zweite PNOZ keine Auswirkung auf die erste SF hat. Alle Anforderungen der Kategorie 1 müssen erfüllt sein. Also auch der Schütz muss bewährt sein!!!
Aber wie sieht es mit den weiteren SF aus, ihr habt SF mit  Pneumatikzyindern, hier sind die Aktoren die Ventile und diese müssen  auch nach dem zu ermittelten PLr ausgeführt werden.
Also Deine SF sieht so aus:
Türschalter>PNOZ>Schütz
BWS>PNOZ>was auch immer
Not-Halt-Taster>PNOZ>Schütz
Türschalter>PNOZ>Ventil
BWS>PNOZ>was auch immer
Not-Halt-Taster>PNOZ>Ventil

*Also ich bleibe dabei, ich glaube das sind noch viel mehr Probleme.*


----------



## Safety (3 März 2012)

Hallo,
hier noch ein Link der könnte Dir einiges Erklären.
http://www.industrieanzeiger.de/c/d...-2d20-4ac6-85dc-0799477671fe&groupId=32536721


----------



## golo (3 März 2012)

hab da etwas falsch beschrieben

wir haben durch die bewertung einen plc ermittelt
die Steuerung die so vom Hersteller erstellt worden ist nach unserer meinung  in kat 2 ausgeführt.

Die Steuerung der maschine , eine alte s5 wurde von uns auf s7 mit tp umgebaut , wobei wir aber keine neuen gefährungen geschaffen haben 
und somit eigentlich auch nicht neu conform erklähren müssen.

Da wir aber immer mehr Anlagenteile selber herstellen , müssen wir uns ja auch mit der risikobewertung befassen , wobei die maschine als übung diente

Die risikobewertung haben wir fertig und wurde von der BG als richtig befunden.

Es fehlt halt nur noch die berechnung des pl.

das abschalten der gefahren ist in unseren fall ja das schütz das alle antriebe (motor , epneumatik ) von der Versorgungsspannung trennt und zusätzlich die

  Spannung der Ausgangskarten  abschaltet.


----------



## Safety (3 März 2012)

Hallo,
bei den Gefährdungen die von den Zylindern ausgehen sind die Ventile in der Sicherheitsfunktion, die sind jetzt der Aktor und müssen mit berechnet werden. Eventuell könnte Ihr bei Not-Halt und öffnen der verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung auch Entlüften. Hier sind dann aber Restenergien zu betrachten und wie die Ventile beschaltet werden. Dann wäre dieses eine Entlüftungsventil in der SF. Das Abschalten der SPS-Baugruppe ist nur im Fall 1 zu bewerten und die in dem Abschaltpfad befindliche SPS muss auch berücksichtigt werden. Da es an der SPS mehrere Spannungseingänge gibt, eventuell ist der Hersteller zu befragen oder nach Schaltungsbeispielen zu suchen. Dann kann man auf die SPS einen Fehlerausschluss machen.
Also Wichtig bei der Pneumatik ist der Aktor das Ventil oder die Ventile!


----------

